# The Passing of Kushida Sensei



## tkd1964 (May 16, 2012)

On May 10, 2012, Kushida Sensei passed away after a long bout with Idiopathic Pulmonary Fibrosis. Kushida Sensei taught Yoshokai Aikido in Ann Arbor Michigan. Below is the posting off the AYANA site.

*Sensei Takashi Kushida
May 2, 1935 - May 10, 2012            We are deeply saddened to report the passing of our president and head instructor, Sensei Takashi Kushida, who died on May 10, 2012 after an extended illness.             The founder of Yoshokai Aikido, Kushida-sensei was one of the first uchideshi of Gozo Shioda-sensei&#8212;an original student of Morihei Ueshiba-sensei.            

            AYANA activities and training at the Genyokan Dojo in Ann Arbor will continue under the direction of Kushida-sensei's son, Akira Kushida-sensei.            

            In accordance with Kushida-sensei&#8217;s wishes, there will not be a funeral. Memorial donations may be made to the &#8220;Kushida-sensei and Mrs.             Kushida Fund&#8221; in care of AYANA, 3796 Plaza Dr. , Suite 3, Ann Arbor, MI 48108.*


----------



## hussaf (May 27, 2012)

RIP Kushida Sensei.  Much respect to the spirit and energy you left in aikido.


----------

